# Best at Vancouver island?



## changoo (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi there. I'm looking for some advice, maybe from anyone who can relate to my question.
Where is the best place to live on Vancouver Island?
Thanks in advance


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

*Depends on your lifestyle*



changoo said:


> Hi there. I'm looking for some advice, maybe from anyone who can relate to my question.
> Where is the best place to live on Vancouver Island?
> Thanks in advance


Depends on your lifestyle. Do you like to do outdoor stuff year round without freezing your butt off in winter. Do you like mild winters with little or no snow, and warm/hot summers, (80-90)then southern Vancouver Island. If you like smaller cities then say the Duncan/Cowichan Valley area, if its bigger cities then choose the Victoria area. Once in awhile either area gets really cold winter days , but the palms still survive, so what does that tell you.


----------



## Krogl (Jan 16, 2011)

Yup. Pretty much get four seasons on the island in some places, and only 1 1/2 in others. Victoria is beautiful, rains 1/3 less than Vancouver, expensive and packed with tourists. Real estate is VERY pricey. I also found Victoria to be relatively closed as far as meeting new people went but then again I'm an older guy


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

*Packed with Tourist?*



Krogl said:


> Yup. Pretty much get four seasons on the island in some places, and only 1 1/2 in others. Victoria is beautiful, rains 1/3 less than Vancouver, expensive and packed with tourists. Real estate is VERY pricey. I also found Victoria to be relatively closed as far as meeting new people went but then again I'm an older guy


I think saying "packed with tourists" is a bit of an exageration. Maybe in the summer the inner harbour is packed with tourist, but then in doesn't affect the average person who lives outside the inner harbour area. Hawaii is packed with tourists, but not the general Victoria area.


----------



## Heading South (Jan 29, 2011)

*Define BEST*



changoo said:


> Hi there. I'm looking for some advice, maybe from anyone who can relate to my question.
> Where is the best place to live on Vancouver Island?
> Thanks in advance


What is your lifestyle, what are your wants and needs, are you into sports, the arts, are you into boating, swimming, surfing, hang gliding, fishing, skiing, do you like cold winters or mild with little or no snow, are you single, married, kids, there are so many things you need to look into before you say the BEST place, one persons BEST choice may be your worst and vice versa, you have to give us something to go on.


----------



## Krogl (Jan 16, 2011)

I stand by my comments since I've lived there for 10 years. Victorians pay more than they should on everything. Call it what you want.


----------

